# What Other Fish Group(s) With Yellow Labs



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

I have 5 juvenile labs about 1" long in my 29 gallon tank and I'd like to get another group of fish who get along with them that have different colors and the female also displace nice color. Don't have to be same color as the male, most females I don't think would display same color as the males, just not to plain looking. I'd like to keep them all around the same size in the 4-5 inch category.

I've been through the mbuna species profile and most don't show what the females look like so hard to pick something out since most don't have picture of both males and females. Is there another site showing both you can refer me to?

FYI I know the tanks too small I'm going to upgrade to a 55 gallon in a month or so and keep the 29 gallon for breeding and raising fry. Just would like to have the next group picked out and researched prior.

Thanks for any suggestions and advice in advance


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

demasoni and labs always look nice together


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

There is a tab at the top of the page, Species Profiles, where you can view info and pics on cichlids.


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

scully said:


> I have 5 juvenile labs about 1" long in my 29 gallon tank and I'd like to get another group of fish who get along with them that have different colors and the female also displace nice color. Don't have to be same color as the male, most females I don't think would display same color as the males, just not to plain looking. I'd like to keep them all around the same size in the 4-5 inch category.
> 
> I've been through the mbuna species profile and most don't show what the females look like so hard to pick something out since most don't have picture of both males and females. Is there another site showing both you can refer me to?
> 
> ...


I had a 29 gallon that I bought in September and upgraded it to a 55 gallon in late December. Kept buying fish and I was either going to have to increase tank size again (a couple months later) or get rid of some fish.

I decided to redo my 55 gallon over and I picked up 4 juvy yellow labs. I just paired them with 4 juvy rusty cichlids. I also have 4 maingano cichlids (although they are 2-2.5" so I may take them back to get some smaller ones to match).
Then I'd have yellow, purple/orange/brown, and blues.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

What is your second favorite fish? Pick it, and add 6 Syno Lucipinnis, sometimes called Petricola. Or, off the top of my head..I could go on for hours.

1.Labs,Rusty, and Cyno Hara. 
2.Labs and Red german peacocks and a group of 6 Syno Lucipinnis. 
3. Labs, Zebra Obliquedens, 6 syno Lucipinnis
4. Labs, Blue Regal Peacocks, Rusties
5. Labs, and OB peacocks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The only thing I would do with that size tank is remove 2 yellow labs, add lots of rocks, and get a group of 10 demasoni. Females are as beautiful as the males.

You don't really have alot of options with that size tank. 5 yellow labs is really enough for this tank size, but if you can cut it back to a trio, you could add a group of dwarf mbuna. Or, if you really want to keep all the yellow labs and really plan on upgrading your tank, you could add a nice male peacock - not a timid one - you'll need one that can stand up for himself when the upgrade occurs.

You would have to choose a dwarf species to go with the yellow labs, and 5 adult yellow labs would be too much for the tank size. They will quickly fill up the 55 if you get it, or do just fine in this tank if you don't.

If you leave them in the 29G, good filtration and tank maintenance will be key. Demasoni are more aggressive, as are most mbuna, so rockwork will also be important, especially if you want to salvage fry.

The only other option I can even think of is to add a trio of Rusties to the yellow labs, but again, I would only want a trio of the yellow labs, not 5. Just not enough territory to divide, even with two docile species.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

with demasoni its recommended that you have 1 or at least 12 anything mre than 1 but less than 12 u will end up with only 1 anyway. its got to do with them establishing their hierarchy. thats what i've been told. i have a group of 19 in a 4 ft tank with a lot of rock. no probs. before i knew better i only got 7 and sure enough they were being killed off by dominant male. as soon as i got more to get my number to 19 deaths stopped


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is the 29G 30" long? I think 36" is the minimum for demasoni. I didn't even really like them in my 36" tank. I'd just do the yellow labs.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Just to clarify. Per the OP, he's getting a 55 gallon.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

sumthinfishy said:


> with demasoni its recommended that you have 1 or at least 12 anything mre than 1 but less than 12 u will end up with only 1 anyway. its got to do with them establishing their hierarchy. thats what i've been told.


I used to believe that, as well, until I saw numerous set ups with less than the magic number 12. Rocks are key. I would not go with less than 10, but in a 55 the males should be able to spread out well. I am hoping the OP is buying juveniles for the 29G!


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

For the 55 gallon, Rusties and White Top Hara both have attractive females and would compliment the Yellow Labs nicely. Rusties are one of the least aggressive Mbuna, and the Hara have reasonable temperaments as well.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

that is good to know cichlidaholic. i only had seven dems that were killing eachother then jumped to 19 to resolve prob. if u have seen 10 work then that is good to know.


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions, some great recommendations everyone&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; :thumb:..............and yes i'll be getting a 55 gallon soon and figured i'd rather just have two colonies with lots of fish than 3 with a small ratio M to F.


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes is did forget to mention i'm looking to put a group of Syno Multi's with them, heard those go well with Cichlids and theres a local breeder in my area who will have some ready shortly for $12 each. do the Licipinnis get big and are they fairly cheap? Didn't know they can hold their own.

[Floridagirl"]What is your second favorite fish? Pick it, and add 6 Syno Lucipinnis, sometimes called Petricola. Or, off the top of my head..I could go on for hours


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> with demasoni its recommended that you have 1 or at least 12 anything mre than 1 but less than 12 u will end up with only 1 anyway. its got to do with them establishing their hierarchy. thats what i've been told. i have a group of 19 in a 4 ft tank with a lot of rock. no probs. before i knew better i only got 7 and sure enough they were being killed off by dominant male. as soon as i got more to get my number to 19 deaths stopped


Whats the M to F ratio i should have with lets say 12 Demasonis? So when i buy them how many extra should i get if their too small to sex so i end up with the correct ratio? Or would it be more cost affetive to buy bigger ones with the correct M to F?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

scully said:


> Yes is did forget to mention i'm looking to put a group of Syno Multi's with them, heard those go well with Cichlids and theres a local breeder in my area who will have some ready shortly for $12 each. do the Licipinnis get big and are they fairly cheap? Didn't know they can hold their own.
> 
> [Floridagirl"]What is your second favorite fish? Pick it, and add 6 Syno Lucipinnis, sometimes called Petricola. Or, off the top of my head..I could go on for hours


The Lucipinnis or Petricola are smaller than Multies. I thought the adult Multies looked large in my 120 gallon.

I really like Cyno Hara for the second fish. They will be easier to deal with than the Demasoni, and the proportion of colors will be more equal. I'd get 8 of each, and pull extra males.

If you do Demasoni, IMO, You will have better luck with Juvenile Demasoni growing up in the same tank, than with adults thrown in at the same time.

At this stage, I'd wait and get the 55, then stock it.


----------

